# 67 grip question



## pedal4416 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm in need of some grips for my 67 coppertone deluxe. Would coppertone be correct? If so I'm assuming I need the chubby style because they seem to be more expensive!
Here's the 2 styles I keep finding, which ones are right?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

Those two sets look the same to me. Part number 7925 Coppertone. Same "chubby" grips that are on many other 1967 Coppertone models. Color shade will vary due to weathering and age, and the lighting used for the pictures.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 2, 2017)

They are slightly different, bottom set has a deeper more tear drop shape and the last finger groove is longer. It looks chubbier. The top is shallower, more of a spear shaped logo and evenly spaced fingers. I'd like to get the bike as close to correct as possible.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 2, 2017)

Top are slimline grips, bottom are chubby grips.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 2, 2017)

Chubby should be correct for 67 right? The slim was later years?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 2, 2017)

Had a coppertone 67 Racer with the slimlines, had a coppertone 67 collegiate with the chubbys. I'd say chubbies on a deluxe bike.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 2, 2017)

Slimlines for stingrays,chubby for middleweight.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

It seems that Schwinn has the same Factory Number on the grips (7925) for the vast majority of the bikes in 1967, just different colors. Makes no difference what model, Sting Ray, Heavy Duty, Breeze etc.. This is not true for the 66 and earlier models though.   Same size/age kids riding Stings Rays and middleweights or lightweights, so I see no reason why they would use a skinnier grip from one model to the next. On the smaller juvenile bikes I can see them using the slimlines.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 2, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> On the smaller juvenile bikes I can see them using the slimlines.



Isn't a stingray a juvenile bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Isn't a stingray a juvenile bike?




Excuse me! Why yes it is! Model numbers start with a J-


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 2, 2017)

Don't some of the early rays have white chubbies? Not my area of not-an-expertise so I could be very wrong. A lot of small detail stuff changed in 67 from what I've noticed.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

I grew up during the Sting Ray rage and the colored glitter grips were first seen as an on the shelf custom Schwinn dealer part prior to being factory standard issue, which seems to have started with the 1967 models. I believe chubs were the norm on all the little big boy bikes when the glitter pieces became factory issue. The 64 Jags used the same grip as the 64 Sting Rays so I'd say the Rays came with chubs, white or whatever flavor of the year.


----------



## videoranger (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a '67 Deluxe and a '67 standard Ray Copper tone (both stock) and they both have the slimline sparkle grips like the second picture.


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 3, 2017)

According to the Sept. 1967 Schwinn Reporter the Slim-Line grips (#7926) were introduced in production around Sept. 1967 in Violet, Campus Green, Sky Blue, Coppertone, Black and Flamboyant Red, replacing the #7925 glitter, #7916 Black and #7952 White "chubby" grips.


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 3, 2017)

My 64 and 65 original deluxe stingrays both have white chubbies.
 Lee


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you all for the responses. I'd rather have chubbies cause they feel better(insert jokes here)but I'll go slimline cause they're cheaper!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 3, 2017)

I believe my bike is a September 67. I'll look again after my ride through the fireworks in my crazy neighborhood.


----------

